# Rodding out Catalytic Converter



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever removed and rodded out, (and put back on) the Catalytic Converter of a 96 Nissan Pickup Ext. Cab 4 Cylinder Truck. And if you have, what were the results afterward??? I am looking for better gas miledge. Thanks, Mike


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the cat being intact of not being intact has nothing to do with mileage (with the exception of being blocked)

also if you are going to do that why not just remove it and sell it to the srappers ..

that cat is worth 50 dollars or more for the platinum that is in it..


----------



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> the cat being intact of not being intact has nothing to do with mileage (with the exception of being blocked)
> 
> also if you are going to do that why not just remove it and sell it to the srappers ..that cat is worth 50 dollars or more for the platinum that is in it..


Yes, I could just leave it off and replace it with a straight peice of pipe. But since I know it is really eligle I thought I would put it back on. Note: If the truck breaths better will it not get better gas miledge.... Mike 803-426-8562


----------



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

*I have free long distance*



basscarp said:


> Yes, I could just leave it off and replace it with a straight peice of pipe. But since I know it is really eligle I thought I would put it back on. Note: If the truck breaths better will it not get better gas miledge.... Mike 803-426-8562


I have free long distance


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the cat does not hinder or slow down exhaust..

as the exhaust comes thru the platinum lattice ..the side pipe pumps in fresh air which super heats the lattice and burns what ever fuel is left over..

rodding the cat will make no differnce in gas milage...it is for emissions only...


----------



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> the cat does not hinder or slow down exhaust..
> 
> as the exhaust comes thru the platinum lattice ..the side pipe pumps in fresh air which super heats the lattice and burns what ever fuel is left over..
> 
> rodding the cat will make no differnce in gas milage...it is for emissions only...


OK, I will just leave it alone for now. Thanks, Mike


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did u have pants on when you were writing this ??


----------



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

*Pants on*

Yes or course. I only gave you my home phone number in case you wanted to discuss the converter at length. Thanks for your enlightenment of a catlylitic converter and it's function.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

come on i was just kidding around..

lol


----------



## basscarp (Mar 25, 2009)

*Kidding around*

Yes I noticed why you said that after my last email.... I said "rodding out" about the converter, LOL Glad I did not us the word Hook Up also.... That would be a bad combination. Talk to you later..... Going to rest some. Mike


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

"at length".... LMAO, you guys kill me....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that's it ..i am outta here.....

(working on my showman ship...)

good nite..


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just instal a $100 Magnaflow hi flow cat.......


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I did this to a 2000 sonoma and it sucked ass!!! I would not recommend rodding a cat, I had only done it because the lattice was cracking and making noise in my girlfriend's truck. In that particular truck it threw engine codes as well. Scrap it and buy a straight pipe


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

In my neck of the woods, removing the converter will get you an automatic fail for the vehicle inspection that every car must have every two years. They don't check your emissions when you get the car inspected, but they do look to see if the converter is in place.

Sure do miss the good old days.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

basscarp said:


> Yes I noticed why you said that after my last email.... I said "rodding out" about the converter, LOL Glad I did not us the word Hook Up also.... That would be a bad combination. Talk to you later..... Going to rest some. Mike


And yes, please "leave it alone" for now.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

CMax03 said:


> Just instal a $100 Magnaflow hi flow cat.......


I've thought about doing that before, but I don't see one on their site for a 1996 pickup. Have you found one that works in the stock location?


----------

